# Rescue mare in foal ?



## teng (Apr 5, 2015)

Meet Twix - a little mare I bought as a rescue (in my eyes anyway) !

she was very obese back in December when I bought her, her weight has come down over the months and then I saw this !!

I did have my suspicions but really hoped I was wrong - what do you all think ?


----------



## chandab (Apr 5, 2015)

She's darling. Her shape is suspicious, but to help decide, can you take pictures from down at her level? They all seem to look short and fat when you look down on them to take pictures.

It's Easter, so you might have to be a bit patient for answers, not everyone has no life, like me, so they are busy today.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 5, 2015)

She is the cutest mare. What a doll. Do you know her age? Sometimes the yearlings can have those giant pregnant like bellies and it's a matter of adjusting their diets. If you can stand her square and then get behind her and photograph her from behind that would help.


----------



## Brody (Apr 5, 2015)

She looks very suspicious to me as well. If you have photos from when you first got her that might be helpful as well for comparison.


----------



##  (Apr 5, 2015)

How tall is she first of all? Then, let's get a couple of new pictures. The first, standing behind her, squatting right down at her level, and looking forward toward her head. We're look to see is she is showing any lopsidedness, since most babies don't lay 50/50 equally poking out both sides. Then a full on side shot again squatting right down at her level.

She looks very small -- a teeny one. Perhaps someone could help you get the pictures, and when you get the side shot, have her head turned in a straight line with her body, so we can see her whole shape.

Welcome to our Nutty Nursery, and with these pictures, we should have something to start with. And as Brody said, if you have some beginning pictures from when you first got her, those would be good to see, also.

~~Diane


----------



## teng (Apr 6, 2015)

Twix is coming up 5 years, a friend bred her, circumstances changed and she had to sell her 2 years ago, she went to 'a petting farm' out 24/7 on lush pasture she was so overweight ........ on the weigh tape December 5th, she was 146kg, 2 weeks ago down to 115kg, her true weight (weigh machine) in February was 103kg.

She was so round and could just about walk.......... weight came off nicely and i could see definition !

Twix is about 28/29 inches.

It was seeing 'a bag' when she swished her tail the other night that started me thinking as i'd checked under there a while ago and i'm sure there was nothing !

I have no idea about the stallion, the 'Lady' i bought her from won't reply to messages or calls, i'm just so concerned about this little mare .............. in my opinion, she should never have been bred, which is why i bought her to prevent this happening !!

I've taken photo's - help they help !!!!!

Judy


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

She is very cute. Wish we had more people that were looking out for the minis. You did a great job with helping her out


----------



## teng (Apr 6, 2015)

thankyou for your comment Ikblazin !

she really is a sweet mare - now - when I first brought her home she was really nasty, threatening to kick and bite.

I loaned her for a while years ago (to help wean one of my foals) she was so trusting then, so not sure what happened at the petting farm !


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 6, 2015)

She looks a little lopsided to me, not sure if it's the way she's standing or not.

So she was bred 2 years ago? Do you know if she had a foal or not? If so was it successful? And she has been running with a stallion until you rescued her?

If she has been with a stallion, then I'm going with a yes on that she is pregnant. ? she is super cute!!


----------



## teng (Apr 6, 2015)

Forgot to say 'thank you' for all your replies so far and I did the nail test .................. FILLY !


----------



## teng (Apr 6, 2015)

SummerTime - I meant my friend 'bred her' as in my friends mare and stallion produced Twix - sorry for confusion !

Twix had been running with a stallion, for how long and when I don't know, all I was told when I bought her was ' the stallion went a long time ago' !


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh!!! Ok ? hehe got it! Well I'm going to say yes to pregnant for 2 reasons...

1. She looks pregnant ?

2. She's been with a stallion for some time.....

Sounds like 2 good solid reasons to me ?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

Lol she definitely looks pregers


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking at the picture of her from behind, she sure looks pregnant. What a cutie pie.


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2015)

Lopsided...... yes. I'm going to say pregnant, too. And don't worry about her size for breeding. I've foaled out many a mare under 28-29 inches, and most popped out baby just fine on their own. But, with these teeny ones, it's extra important to be in attendance, because there isn't much room in there to move baby around if labor has progressed too far along and baby is 'jammed' up in the birth canal. The easiest is when you are there and can check before labor gets too far along, in case you have to find a hoof, or mover a muzzle,etc. Much easier before they are pushed up tight trying to get out.

Kudos on getting her weight to a more proper level:


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2015)

She is adorably cute





I agree with everyone else in saying she is pregnant.


----------



## teng (Apr 7, 2015)

visited my friend today to get back my foaling camera - good job her mares not due until June !

so will be set up tomorrow when the stable has been disinfected - have another mare in there at the moment - had'nt planned on having a foal this year, to say i'm angry with this 'Lady' is an understatement !

lots of bum/belly rubbing on her hay box the last few nights and has layed down in her stable which i've never seen her do before and her bag has'nt gone down much today, not that its that big at the moment, she is starting to elongate and has the 'jelly bum'.

Foal watch here i come


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 7, 2015)

Sounds like some exciting/boring nights coming your way! Can't wait to see what she is hiding in that adorable baby belly.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 7, 2015)

How exciting! She is so cute!!! Hoping for a wonderful safe foaling!!


----------



## teng (Apr 7, 2015)

i will be watching, looks like i'm going to be up tonight, she was very restless earlier, lots of biting at her belly.

as much as i did'nt want her to be in foal, i'll be doing everything i can for her Castle Rock


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2015)

I know you will, and we're happy to help in any way we can. If you have any problems, always feel free to call me at 863-990-3210. I will be leaving and flying most of the day on Thursday to Seattle, but I'm here for you as everyone else is.

And since you can't change titles, while I'm gone, post a new urgent thread on here if you need some immediate attention! Everyone will help. Re-read the posted threads as you prepare. It's good to have things become second nature so you act rather than react.

Praying for a safe delivery of a healthy little one for you.




ray


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 7, 2015)

Do you have any updated pictures? ?


----------



## teng (Apr 8, 2015)

sorry no updated photo's - will do some in the next few days - been really busy today cleaning and painting my large stable for Twix, she looks so tiny in there it's 15ft x15ft !

camera now installed - i'm sitting watching her - lots of licking and chewing tonight.

have spoken to a local Vet today, explained about Twix and he's happy to come out if she gets into any difficulty and he's only 10 mins away !

Thankyou Diane for contact number, very kind of you, i just worry and the older i get the more worrying i do !


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2015)

It's great you have a vet nearby. Don't be afraid to call if you have any difficulties. Much better to have them show up to see a baby safely on the ground, than wait too long and put momma and baby in danger.

Many of us don't have a vet close by, so that's a real plus. Keep us posted!


----------



## teng (Apr 9, 2015)

just a little update, Twix was really restless for 2-3 hours this evening, pacing, bum rubbing (on my newly painted walls !) 3 lots of droppings in 2 hours (unusual for her) biting at her belly then.................. she lay down flat out and went to sleep !


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2015)

Getting closer!! Any udder changes or dropped tummy?


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 10, 2015)

What a cute, cute, adorable mare.

Looking forward to seeing what she produces for you - even though it was not planned!

Yep, sounds just like mine - get you all excited about an impending birth - then ... "snore"...


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 10, 2015)

Too funny she fell asleep lol


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2015)

Sounds very exciting!!!!


----------



## teng (Apr 11, 2015)

nothing much to report, she's had 2 really quiet nights

oh well i'm getting a lot of knitting done


----------



## Kim P (Apr 12, 2015)

She is so cute and tiny! Can't wait to see a baby!


----------



## teng (Apr 13, 2015)

managed to take some photo's today, not the best but when your only getting 4 hours sleep - I think they're ok !

Twix is 'moving along' her vulva has elongated a lot in the last week and her udder is filling but not her teats yet.

I think she's looking really well now as apposed to what she looked like when I got her


----------



## teng (Apr 13, 2015)

Update - teats have separated as of tonight she just needs to fill her bag !


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 13, 2015)

She is so cute. Maybe some udder pics when you have some time?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

Sound like she is progressing fantastically





Excited to see what she is hiding in there


----------



## Kim P (Apr 13, 2015)

Pretty girl. Looks like a big fluffy pillow!


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

She is looking just perfect! Very exciting.


----------



## teng (Apr 18, 2015)

still waiting !


----------



## teng (Apr 25, 2015)

everything seems to be progressing, i'm sure Twix had 'a bloody show' on Wednesday evening and thought we may be good to go but we're STILL WAITING


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't think of it as waiting more like the slow preparation of something wonderful. Once its prepared and ready to be seen, all that "waiting" will waist away and you won't even remember doing it


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2015)

EXTREMELY well said!


----------



## teng (Apr 25, 2015)

the wait is over !!!!!!!!!!

It's a Filly




not sure what colour she is yet - thinking bay/brown

will post some photo's later

bit of a struggle for Twix but she managed, thank goodness !


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 25, 2015)

Congratulations on your new filly!!!!! Can't wait to see some pictures!!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh wow!! Congrats! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## chandab (Apr 25, 2015)

Congrats! Anxiously awaiting pictures.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 25, 2015)

congrats!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2015)

Looking forward to the pictures - many congratulatons!


----------



## teng (Apr 26, 2015)

Meet Whisper Gold, not the best photo's but Twix is VERY foal proud at the moment !

Not sure what colour she is - Twix is silver dapple but no idea what the sire is.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2015)

Aww super cute!!!


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2015)

Just fabulous!!!! Congratulations, and well done!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 26, 2015)

She looks black but may be silver black, due to dams silver gene.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

Very cute!! Her muzzel is so petite  congratulations


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations , she is a ripper


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 26, 2015)

She is soooo cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 26, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats and what a little beauty!!

I love the silver dapple coloring - both black and bay. There are other silver related colors as well - I'm not familiar with the Silver BROWN foal coat colors. Actually, don't think I'd seen/heard of anyone having one in the mini/shetlands. I'd been wondering if we had any, LOL... Know that that seems to be what is most happening in the QH/PH breed - the main stallion tested was a silver brown and he seemed to pass that particular color combo. The brown agouti is VERY similar to bay on the same allele, but different coloring action/look produced.

My silver black foals all have looked "gun metal grey" or "blue" w/ the light coloring around the eyes, above hooves, around the back of the legs & in the elbows/flanks. Our silver bay foals have had mostly white manes and tails and either high white stockings or completely white legs(tobiano pintos) so very little black markings to show the "silver affect" - making most folks think they are chestnut not silver bay. My smokey silver black colt looked PINK for months! Would have been perfect if he'd been a filly!

Will be interesting to see what your filly turns out to be. How fun!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

There is a Silver Equine FB page where you may learn more. Was a Silver Equine website, but the last time I checked it wasn't working (well, anyway) and a lot of photos had been removed.

If you'd like, I can post some pics of what mine have looked like as foals - w/ the mares looking a bit different in color... I have A LOT of photos.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

O - and other than roan - silver dapples seem to have the most color coat changes throughout their lifetimes! They even fade "badly" from sun exposure!

I've had several that look like palominos with their winter coats and/or with sun fade during late/hot summers and also as they've gotten older... And currently have a filly that looked palomino shortly after birth (foal coat) - finally shed off a little darker as a yearling (not much!) and then went "pally" again w/ winter coat and now shedding off a very dark color. I MAY be sending in her color sample today - have to make it to the post office when they are OPEN. I know that she is homozygous black - she may be homozygous silver which is causing the different shading (the two mares, Bell & Bit, are tested homozygous silver and they appear to be getting more "pally" every winter...) in her coat OR she's just different,


----------



## teng (Apr 27, 2015)

thank you all for your kind comments on Whisper Gold





once i can get mare and foal outside i'll take some photo's and hopefully be able to see more of her colour !


----------

